# Young doeling screaming while urination



## PinkRebel (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi y'all!!!

I have a doeling, about 2 months old. 
Lamancha/nubian cross. 
Since getting her, she cries/screams as if in pain when urinating especially, and some even while defecating. 
Diet is good hay with free choice grazing, and about a handful of sweet feed split up, half morning and half night. 
No blood in urine evident, which is a steady yet small stream. 
Droppings look normal, firm, but not dry. 
Active animal, is not acting in pain any other time. And her temp is normal too.
Thoughts?

I am only finding kidney stones as a culprit but she is too young.... isn't she? Any ideas are welcome and appreciated!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is her temp?


----------



## PinkRebel (Aug 3, 2018)

It was 102.something its quite normal....


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmmm, If she had a UTI I'd expect her to have a fever. 

Do you put apple cider vinegar in her water? 

Do you think the pain is from the urinating? Or from the squatting? Does she move ok? Get up and down ok?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> Hmmmm, If she had a UTI I'd expect her to have a fever.
> 
> Do you put apple cider vinegar in her water?
> 
> Do you think the pain is from the urinating? Or from the squatting? Does she move ok? Get up and down ok?


That's a good thought. Possibly something in her back or hips that causes her pain when she squats to pee, and lesser so when she poops.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Can you get a video of her?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> Hmmmm, If she had a UTI I'd expect her to have a fever.
> 
> Do you put apple cider vinegar in her water?
> 
> Do you think the pain is from the urinating? Or from the squatting? Does she move ok? Get up and down ok?


I dont get a fever when i get those dumb things. .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would have a vet examine her.


----------



## PinkRebel (Aug 3, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> Hmmmm, If she had a UTI I'd expect her to have a fever.
> 
> Do you put apple cider vinegar in her water?
> 
> Do you think the pain is from the urinating? Or from the squatting? Does she move ok? Get up and down ok?


Everything looks normal. She is active, jumps runs plays. She walks the chicken's roost which is no ideal but one of her favorite activities. She bonded with the chickens and prefers to sleep with then (which is a pain considering the chickens food had to be removed from the coop so she wouldn't get sick?). Trees I'm putting apple cider vinegar with the mother in her water and also giving her 8oz of pure cranberry juice just in case of a uti. She loves the cranberry juice but hasn't stopped the screaming.


----------



## PinkRebel (Aug 3, 2018)

Ranger1 said:


> Can you get a video of her?


Yes i actually have one! I will post in a few minutes.


----------



## PinkRebel (Aug 3, 2018)

Btw.... I'm on my cell which hates me. So please forgive my constant misspellings and wrong words! I realize you have to get creative to read my posts! My deepest apologies!!!

So this video was taken the 2nd day we had her. My son had spent the most time with her, and you can hear both of us on the video discussing this dramatic urination.

I couldn't upload it here. It was too big, bit i uploaded it to youtube (i don't have a channel, just a couple family videos. This is not solicitation) please watch it and let me know what you think???


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Does she squat and try to pee frequently? Was she like this when you brought her home? Drinking and eating okay?

We had a doe with a UTI once years ago, no fever, but squatted to pee frequently and only a little would come out and you could tell she was uncomfortable. I want to say I gave her penicillin 2x a day for 5 days. I remember she was feeling better before the end of the first day on antibiotics.


----------



## PinkRebel (Aug 3, 2018)

Maybe i should give her a round of antibiotics. I don't remember her doing this before we brought her home. The farmer is a friend of mine, she came from a spotless farm in the best conditions i have ever seen. The farmer never noticed this either. She started it within 24 hours coming home. When she squats to pee she has a thin but steady stream. She doesn't squat often either. She just squats and pees. No problem before or after. Of course the first few days she screamed in general. She is a baby and had only been weened about a week, but we are responding to those needs constantly. I can get the penicillin art TTS? (Ie: tractor supply?)


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Does she only pee that small amount every time she pees? If so, I would bet she’s peeing really often, and it must be UTI or something similar...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Have you looked to see if she might have sore mouth ulcers on her vulva? Stress often brings it on and that's a fairly common place to get it.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Do you have other goats? Being lonely would account for most of the yelling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She needs a goat buddy, I hate to say.
Chickens are not ideal for her to room with. Not clean and if she eats the chicken feed can be deadly.
Please get her a goat friend, she may not cry anymore. If she was just weaned and torn from her family herd, she is very depressed. 
Goats are herd animals and they do know the difference of a chicken compared to a goatie. 

Has she pooped? If not, she may be constipated and straining to poo and it may appear she is trying to pee.

What color is her urine?

A vet can see if she has a urinary tract infection.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She absolutely needs a buddy and a larger place.


----------



## PinkRebel (Aug 3, 2018)

goathiker said:


> Have you looked to see if she might have sore mouth ulcers on her vulva? Stress often brings it on and that's a fairly common place to get it.


No sores. I really looked closely which she did not appreciate! She acted very embarrassed and shy about it. Tail down and obvious body language saying ^what in tarnations are you doing???^ which took me by surprise. What a little lady my Godiva is! Lol


----------



## PinkRebel (Aug 3, 2018)

She isn't crying while peeing anymore so that's good! She has an 1/3 acre and a barn to roam but she prefers to sleep in the coop with the chickens. The chickens food is outside the coup now so she can't eat it, and she sleeps on a raised pallet out of any chicken droppings. Her hay and her water and feed are all in her barn, which is on the smaller size, i think it's a 15x20x6 foot tall. We built it especially for her and her other goat friends. 

I know she is lonely, i agree that! I had actually planned to purchase the whole litter but then she was the only one born. We are shopping for a playmate for her and she is getting tons of attention but i agree she needs a heard! During the day i keep the chickens out of her pen/run/ what do we call it for goats???. Just so they aren't pooping on her pasture. 

As far as peeing, i have been giving her cranberry juice she loves it. I am switching from sweet feed to regular. And going to supplement with some goat minerals.

Im new at this goat thing, but i certainly love her and comitted to give her a happy rewarding life. Hopefully i will stay active and be and continue to learn from y'all! If you have any chicken/parrots/ or bird questions, I'm happy to share my knowledge even if it is small. 

It's great being here and thanks to everyone who is replying and helping me in this new endeavor!

Stacey


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

So maybe it was just stress screaming. Glad she's doing better. Make sure you you show us pictures of her new friend/friends when you get them!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Keep up the human time with her - that will help some. Glad to hear she's doing better.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Are you near Oregon? 
I have 2 imprinted bottle fed wethers and also a tiny bottle fed doeling that need new homes due to a resent hospital bill. 
A very good deal could be worked out.


----------



## PinkRebel (Aug 3, 2018)

goathiker said:


> Are you near Oregon?
> I have 2 imprinted bottle fed wethers and also a tiny bottle fed doeling that need new homes due to a resent hospital bill.
> A very good deal could be worked out.


Sadly I am not. I'm in TN. I would love to take your bottle feed doeling! I an very hands on with my animals. I went to see Godiva every week and the day after she was born even tho she was 2 for drive from my home.

Hate to hear you have medical bills tho! I'm disabled with Lupus and so i know a thing or two about medical bills! How whoever is/ was sick feelings better fast!!!


----------



## PinkRebel (Aug 3, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> So maybe it was just stress screaming. Glad she's doing better. Make sure you you show us pictures of her new friend/friends when you get them!


 absolutely !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is doing better. Can't wait for her to have a buddy.

I really recommend keeping her out of the chicken coup. The chickens create dust which can cause respiratory issues with goats. JMO


----------

